# Project Black SL3 question....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Just a quick question to clarify. Do all the Project Black SL3 framesets have the "Project Black Edition" labled somewhere on the bike? Is it a sticker? Asking b/c I'm currently looking at one from a seller but don't see the labeling on it. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Just a quick question to clarify. Do all the Project Black SL3 framesets have the "Project Black Edition" labled somewhere on the bike? Is it a sticker? Asking b/c I'm currently looking at one from a seller but don't see the labeling on it. Thanks.


Mine has a clear coated label on the non-driveside chainstay, as pictured in carlisegeorge's photo.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Mine has a clear coated label on the non-driveside chainstay, as pictured in carlisegeorge's photo.


Thanks PJ. I just spoke again to the seller, and he said his does not say anything besides the Specialized on the downtube and Tarmac on the inside of the chainstay. It looks identical to all the Project Black images that I've seen on this forum, except it's missing that Project Black labeling?!?!? I don't really care if it has it or not, but just want to make sure it's authentic. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks PJ. I just spoke again to the seller, and he said his does not say anything besides the Specialized on the downtube and Tarmac on the inside of the chainstay. It looks identical to all the Project Black images that I've seen on this forum, except it's missing that Project Black labeling?!?!? I don't really care if it has it or not, but just want to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks again.


Ask the seller where it came from - you could then follow up with the LBS. But maybe it is a pre-production frame? I rode with someone on a Tarmac that looked just like Project Black a few weeks before they were announced and a few months before they were generally available. This was in the Santa Cruz mountains, not too far away from Specialized HQ in Morgan Hill.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks PJ. I just spoke again to the seller, and he said his does not say anything besides the Specialized on the downtube and Tarmac on the inside of the chainstay. It looks identical to all the Project Black images that I've seen on this forum, except it's missing that Project Black labeling?!?!? I don't really care if it has it or not, but *just want to make sure it's authentic*.
> 
> Thanks again.


Beyond the concern of authenticity, assuming this sale is from a private party, I'd add lack of warranty to the list. Spec's warranties are not transferable, so in the event of a defect, you're going to be SOL. I'd proceed with caution.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Beyond the concern of authenticity, assuming this sale is from a private party, I'd add lack of warranty to the list. Spec's warranties are not transferable, so in the event of a defect, you're going to be SOL. I'd proceed with caution.


Hey PJ, it seems like you always play the devil's advocate in these situations  I don't mind it though...in fact, it's always good to think about the "what if" situations. And, that's why I bought my 2010 S-works frameset from an authorized specialized LBS. Ahh, decisions....decisions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Hey PJ, it seems like you always play the devil's advocate in these situations  I don't mind it though...in fact, it's always good to think about the "what if" situations. And, that's why I bought my 2010 S-works frameset from an authorized specialized LBS. Ahh, decisions....decisions.


Very perceptive of you. Between the comment re: playing devil's advocate and "what if's", you've got me summed up pretty well.  

We're all different, so you have to weigh all sides and decide what you're most comfortable with and which route serves you best.


----------

